# anchoring



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

i am new to fishing out of kayak... still in process of getting my gear taken care of..planning trip to pawleys island ..any suggestions on how to deal with current..hope to mainly fish creeks..is there a particular type anchor rope that is best..have anchor trolley..just trying to get as much info as possible to be safe on the water..thanks


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

In most of the creeks I fish, I usually can find an eddy, point or bank to tuck into or against without using an anchor, but when I do use one, I like to use 1/4" braided nylon. Nylon has a little stretch to it and resists abrasion well. Typically, you want the line to be 3 times the depth of the water you plan to fish, maybe a bit more in stronger current, but you don't want tons of extra line in the cockpit once the anchor is deployed. Make sure you use some type of quick release cleat to secure the line to. If things get hairy, you want to be able to just lift the line out of the cleat and let the line glide through the trolley as opposed to having to untie from something. I use a cam cleat. Easy in and easy out.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

thanks..have read and talked to those who advise against anchoring in current..makes me a little apprehensive..do have diy 8' stakeout pole..if i get out of the creeks i may see how drifting does


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

I use a anchor trolley and point my yak into the current.
Anchoring sideways is a little nerve racking at times.  I don't recommend it. 
I also use a 10lb mushroom anchor and never had a problem holding me in place when I need it.
A lot of times I'll just back into the grass and fan cast.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

thanks..after what i've read wouldn't consider anchoring sideways..your answer makes me feel a little better about my trip


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I use 5mm Accessory cord 3x - 4x longer than depth of water and attach anchor to my trolly system. Usually 25 ft is sufficient, if not I have an extra 50 foot hank with loops in the ends that I just loop to loop to the 25 ft and extend. I have a 3 Lb folding anchor and found it holds about anywhere. I have found it is good to have a float attached (thread rope through hole) on the rope in the event you need to drop/cut anchor. Put a carabiner on the end of the rope, attach that to inside Kayak. A quick release cleat or use a quick release knot when tying rope off to proper depth. If you get a big one, sometimes better to go for the sleigh ride to wear em down. To drop anchor release quick knot/cleat and unhook carabiner, toss overboard. With the float, you can go back and pick it up after you land that monster!


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

Get ya a 8-10lb mushroom, 10lb grout bucket or similar 2 put it in(keeps mud/h2o off boat), you want somewhat stiff , sm. Dia.rope, like starting cord, eBay $10 for250'.get ya a commercial handline reel 2 keep it on. I have them setup for shallow & deep(200'), cheap carabiner 2 attach, rinse,oil often. Use in native ultimates. I fish often in25+winds, 4 inlets, I may use 15lb mushroom, for fast current you want to be facing current 2 see what's coming at you, then when comfortable u can stern it.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have 4 different anchors for different types of anchoring applications. Since I fish the Chesapeake Bay primarily, I use my wedge anchor the most. I have a wreck anchor ( 24 oz lead with pencil wire ), a 3' section of chain for slow drift, and the old grapple anchor. It really depends on where you will be fishing. I have 100' of parachute cord for my line.


----------

